# Steam wand not performing



## pattyxclentcouk (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi all. OK, we switched out the steam thermostat, I turn on the machine, all lights are on. I turn the steam handle and out comes a very weak steam, and then it dwindles to nothing. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pattyxclentcouk said:


> Hi all. OK, we switched out the steam thermostat, I turn on the machine, all lights are on. I turn the steam handle and out comes a very weak steam, and then it dwindles to nothing. PLEASE HELP!


What machine are you using .

What water do you use and in what area are you

Have you ever descaled the machine


----------



## pattyxclentcouk (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi, It's a Gaggia Classic, it has just been descaled. I have had it for about 3 years, have had many Gaggia Classics over a 17 year period but this hasn't happened. boo Hoo. Now, I have to heat up my milk in a mug in the microwave and just use the Classic for espresso.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you say you switched out the steam thermostat , what do you mean? what did you do?

It could be the steam stat gone kaput /playing up. Does the M/ch /water heat up quickly ? If not could be one of the heating elements gone (need a meter to test) (unplugged)

Any other information ?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

You didn't use a brew tstat for steam did you?


----------



## pattyxclentcouk (Feb 21, 2014)

My husband removed the terminals off the steam thermostat, unscrewed the steam thermostat, replaced with a new steam thermostat and reattached the terminals. It made no difference. What is my husband's next diagnostic step? Thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Can he borrow a electrical test meter ?. With top removed pull the terminals off the four boiler connections. Set the meter to OHMS / resistance. Look at the side of the boiler to see the "U" shape heating element, (one each side of boiler) connect meter to both ends of "U" this should give you a reading, Repeat on legs of other element again you should have similar reading.

If either give zero or OL reading the boiler element has gone. You can also test fro one terminal to body of boiler if this gives reading element defective, repeat on both elements.

ALL THIS WITH MACHINE UNPLUGGED. PM me for more


----------

